# Founder of Martin Archery shoots an Egg.



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

admirable man, skill and company


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Nice shot...... :wink: Did he eat it?


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Awesome shooting Gail! :thumb:


----------



## trkyslr (Dec 14, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Turokman123 (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice shot!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Very nice shooting, there!!! However, I'd hate to deal with the arrow cleanup afterwards....hehe


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Need to put a pan under that target and we will have breakfast.:thumbs_up


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

MrSinister said:


> Need to put a pan under that target and we will have breakfast.:thumbs_up


Exactly...
I'll have mine over easy!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Young fellow still has....Great shooting !


----------



## Gordon m (Sep 2, 2010)

This must be old video as I thought Gail Martin passed away 5 or so years ago.


----------



## Martin Archery (Sep 24, 2008)

Gordon m said:


> This must be old video as I thought Gail Martin passed away 5 or so years ago.


This video was shot yesterday (6-11-12). Gail is alive and well and comes to work every day with his wife Eva.


----------



## bowhuntingbama (Oct 13, 2010)

Martin Archery said:


> This video was shot yesterday (6-11-12). Gail is alive and well and comes to work every day with his wife Eva.


I couldn't be any happier to hear it, I was worried I had never heard of the bad news.


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

That is awesome...great shot, nice video, thank you for sharing...he is definately a pioneer of our great sport and has helped to make it what we all enjoy today...I am truely greatful for everything Gail Martin has done in his lifetime...Legend? Absolutely!!! Hero? Of course...Thank you


----------



## BadgerT (Mar 23, 2011)

As Mr. Spock says "live long and prosper". Kudos Mr. Martin, I applaud your talent.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

Yippy for Gail! Glad to see him still shooting!


----------



## brian g (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. Love my Mamba wish i shot that good.


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

I've had my bamboo viper for around 5 years now and it's still the best traditional bow I've ever shot. He's come along ways since building strings for bear archery.
He is da man !!


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

61 years in business and still an inspiration.!!!!!!


----------



## Bow-up (Mar 13, 2012)

What and inspiration for anyone anywhere. A real American wiht a real work Ethic.
All I can say is Class Act!!!!


----------



## DeanRM (Mar 13, 2007)

AWESOME Shooting Gail! Way to go! Thanks for all the great products that your company has made for the past 61 years!!!


----------



## nonamebob (Mar 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Great shooting! Looks like fun. 


----------



## buckeye1979 (Jun 23, 2012)

Great shot. Thanks for sharing.


----------

